# Hub weights...Syncros, wtb, Hope pro 2 Evo weights



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

So I'm rebuilding a set of DH wheels. Wanted to post this up for reference in case someone does a search someday.

I'm not sure of the model Syncros hub, maybe a guru can help out.









Hope Pro 2 EVO 150mm rear 320g
Syncros ??? 150mm rear (pictured) 534g
Hope Pro 2 EVO front 177g
WTB super duty front hub 184g

WTB 2.0 straight gauge spokes x 32 = 212g
DT 2.0/1.8 DB spokes x 32 = 186g


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

The Hopes are some of the lighter hubs out there, and with no sacrifice in durability or quality. I love my Hopes.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

IntenseMack10 said:


> The Hopes are some of the lighter hubs out there, and with no sacrifice in durability or quality. I love my Hopes.


indeed. I have read very good things. Figured the Syncros probably was a bit heavier, but I was shocked and pleasantly surprised to drop 1/2 lb off the rear wheel for $200.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Hopes are good, but sometimes, there problems with internals.
As you are from US (if NJ stands for New Jersey) check WTB, both front and rear. They are just a little bit heavier that Hopes, but I think much cheaper.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Anybody have the weight on the Hadley 150's? Seem a tad heavy but wouldn't trade that for its reliability. oops..found it.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

azdog said:


> Anybody have the weight on the Hadley 150's? Seem a tad heavy but wouldn't trade that for its reliability. oops..found it.


My friend has that hub. Really nice. Except he does have a little play in it. Not a huge deal though. I love the buzz.


----------

